# lapiadiamolo



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Abbronzato? Barack Obama...abbronzato*? 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  la figuraccia ha fatto il giro del mondo, e meno malericordiamo le altre "battute" del ns esimio capo?


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2008)

"Dio ci salvi dagli inbecilli!"

Che il Signore lo ascolti e volga su di noi il suo sguardo misericordioso.

Amen


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

secondo me obama è proprio un bel toast, giovane e croccante e un po' sbruciacchiato!

ora voglio vedere se salta fuori qualche comunista imbecille che nn capisce la mia simpaticissima battuta!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> secondo me obama è proprio un bel toast, giovane e croccante e un po' sbruciacchiato!
> 
> ora voglio vedere se salta fuori qualche comunista imbecille che nn capisce la mia simpaticissima battuta!!!!!


 









 io.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  bella questa del tost bruciacchiato!!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Dopo la lettura dei giornali, stamani il premier e' intervenuto sulle critiche per la battuta su Obama: ''Li conoscevamo gia' ma non pensavamo fossero cosi' tanto imbecilli''. Ieri sera ha invece assegnato la "laurea del coglione" a chi, proprio come il Pd, lo ha criticato. "Mi sono veramente rotto e dico tutto quello che penso"
http://temporeale.libero.it/libero/index.html













   mica inzia pure a sputare? mi sa di crisi di arterioscelrosi alla faccia dei lifting l'età c'è


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

*Ma come*

e lo hanno votato in tanti anche perchè è così simpatico... 

Lapidarlo è poco


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

pensa come ci prenderanno per il culo ....
oggi ho riletto le sue battute.....sembra un bambino idiota nel paese dei balocchi...che vergogna


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/esteri/gaffe-berlusconi/1.html


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

*lapiadiamolo ....*
invece delle pietre gli si tira piadine?


----------



## Old Amy (7 Novembre 2008)

*Razzista Berlusconi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*E' di pochi giorni fa la dichiarazione di Barak Obama candidato presidente degli stati uniti riferite a Sarah Palin:*

_“*Si può anche dare il rossetto ad un maiale, ma resta pur sempre un maiale"*_
_*pensiero Obama"le donne sono tutte troie"?*..._


_




_


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Amy ha detto:


> *Razzista Berlusconi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che c'entra il razzismo?
e che le donne son tutte troie chi l'avrebbe detto?


----------



## Old Amy (7 Novembre 2008)

*Ah non c'entra il razzismo?*
*allora perchè tanta indignazione per una battuta?*

*hai letto?*


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

Amy ha detto:


> *Ah non c'entra il razzismo?*
> *allora perchè tanta indignazione per una battuta?*
> 
> *hai letto?*


Perchè tanta indignazione? Perchè?


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Amy ha detto:


> *Ah non c'entra il razzismo?*
> *allora perchè tanta indignazione per una battuta?*
> 
> *hai letto?*


è come dire quando dicono che se sei un asino anche se ti bardi a cavallo sempre asino resti.
non ci vedo niente di razzista.
ho letto cosa?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

sicuramente nn è stato _carino _neanche obama, però nn ci vedo razzismo dentro...


----------



## Old Amy (7 Novembre 2008)

la battuta del maiale col rossetto...


----------



## Old Amy (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sicuramente nn è stato _carino _neanche obama, però nn ci vedo razzismo dentro...


battuta fraintesa?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Amy ha detto:


> battuta fraintesa?


lui nn ha fatto una battuta, ha detto una cazzata da campagna elettorale, come da noi un politico, in campagna elettorale, disse che chi votava l'altra parte politica era un coglio ne...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

*Un politico?*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Abbronzato? Barack Obama...abbronzato*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 L'ho trovato una battuta molto più spiritosa che "allineremo i missili" dal governo Russo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> L'ho trovato una battuta molto più spiritosa che "*allineremo i missili*" dal governo Russo


ma quella non era di rocco siffredi?


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

E' una battuta di pessimo gusto ma...una battuta di chi ha una certa età e vorrebbe fare il giovialone simpatico, non capendo che alle attuali generazioni una simile battuta fa rizzare i capelli perchè al termine vien dato ben altro significato.

Epperò si dovrebbe anche valutare, serenamente, che con queste battute "volgari", da bar dello sport, il berlusca avvicina appunto il "volgo" che invece sente molto più lontani i "parrucconi" di partito che vogliono discettare anche sul politicaly correct o se sia di destra o di sinistra il farsi o meno la barba tutti i giorni (per dire eh...).

La sinistra sempre più si fa sentire come capace solo di sfrugugliare sugli errori della destra (vedasi anche gli ultimi manifesti su Gasparri, altro "simpa" del menga), ma incapace di una minima proposta o visione unitaria su qualsiasi cosa (tanto per fare un esempio, è riuscita anche a dividersi sulla opportunità che vincesse o meno Obama  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .

A proposito: pare che Obama abbia poi telefonato al Berlusca e non vi sia stata alcuna traccia di risentimento per la battuta, ma che sia stato un colloquio cordiale.


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' una battuta di pessimo gusto ma...una battuta di chi ha una certa età e vorrebbe fare il giovialone simpatico, non capendo che alle attuali generazioni una simile battuta fa rizzare i capelli perchè al termine vien dato ben altro significato.
> 
> Epperò si dovrebbe anche valutare, serenamente, che con queste battute "volgari", da bar dello sport, il berlusca avvicina appunto il "volgo" che invece sente molto più lontani i "parrucconi" di partito che vogliono discettare anche sul politicaly correct o se sia di destra o di sinistra il farsi o meno la barba tutti i giorni (per dire eh...).
> 
> ...


E cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ha fatto/reagito da diplomatico.


----------



## Old unodinoi (8 Novembre 2008)

Bravo Fedi
ma questi non capiscono! Giocano a fare tutti gli statisti. Ma come ... lui si deve sopportare di tutto da quattro giornalistucoli come travaglio e non può fare una battuta, ancorchè venuta male, su Obama?
Il ridicolo lo ha già sorpassato chi gli fa sempre le pulci a berlusconi. Lo avete capito o no che ha vinto le elezioni? Lo avete capito o no che lui conosce il registro verbale da usare con gli italiani? Lo capite o no che la maggior parte dei politici italiani, di destra e sinistra, non sarebbe degno nemmeno di allacciare le scarpe al berlusca in quanto a capacità?
Continuate a denigrarlo e lui continuerà a farsi 4 risate alla faccia vostra che ve la prendete pure.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Abbronzato? Barack Obama...abbronzato*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un pirla ..un cafone inopportuno...di una volgarità tozza...

ma dimmi tu se un CAZ-zone col ruolo che ha deve fare un commento come se fosse al bar..sto deficente..cafone burino...

il mondo gli ride dietro..e lui imperterrito continua...

e mica parlo del politico..ma dell'opportunità dell'Uomo nel ruolo e nella circostanza... che se ne esce con un commento simile...

e quando se ne è uscito dicendo " quando lo incontrero'..gli daro' dei consigli..lui è ancora cosi giovane...."

Gli brucia....a sto pezzente mentale rifatto col laser . cosi giovanè già presidente degli stati uniti...e lui cosi vecchio solo persidente del consiglio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pero' potrebbe candidarsi a Papa...

mi sa che non gli è venuto ancora in mente 

	
	
		
		
	


	






( e non ho detto Dio per rispetto di coloro che leggono e credono e magari lo hanno votato)


ma che vada a cagare...
quanto facciamo schifo ...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

e che palle sti asterischi.


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che palle sti asterischi.


metti il trattino come facevamo di la'


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Bravo Fedi
> ma questi non capiscono! Giocano a fare tutti gli statisti. Ma come ... lui si deve sopportare di tutto da quattro giornalistucoli come travaglio e non può fare una battuta, ancorchè venuta male, su Obama?
> Il ridicolo lo ha già sorpassato chi gli fa sempre le pulci a berlusconi. Lo avete capito o no che ha vinto le elezioni? Lo avete capito o no che lui conosce il registro verbale da usare con gli italiani? Lo capite o no che la maggior parte dei politici italiani, di destra e sinistra, non sarebbe degno nemmeno di allacciare le scarpe al berlusca in quanto a capacità?
> Continuate a denigrarlo e lui continuerà a farsi 4 risate alla faccia vostra che ve la prendete pure.


hai ragione.

per fortuna vostra riuscite sempre a distinguervi in qualsiasi circostanza, e senza il segreto dell'urna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





è una forma mentale, un atteggiamento che vi distingue sempre in stile.

e non nei contenuti...ahimè...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> metti il trattino come facevamo di la'


 

ma sti ca-zzi...mari...facessero quello che vogliono..


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> metti il trattino come facevamo di la'


ecco..mi son tolta la soddisfazione


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Bravo Fedi
> ma questi non capiscono! Giocano a fare tutti gli statisti. Ma come ... lui si deve sopportare di tutto da quattro giornalistucoli come travaglio e non può fare una battuta, ancorchè venuta male, su Obama?
> Il ridicolo lo ha già sorpassato chi gli fa sempre le pulci a berlusconi. Lo avete capito o no che ha vinto le elezioni? Lo avete capito o no che lui conosce il registro verbale da usare con gli italiani? Lo capite o no che la maggior parte dei politici italiani, di destra e sinistra, non sarebbe degno nemmeno di allacciare le scarpe al berlusca in quanto a capacità?
> Continuate a denigrarlo e lui continuerà a farsi 4 risate alla faccia vostra che ve la prendete pure.


il registro verbale da usare? sii serio uno...


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Bravo Fedi
> ma questi non capiscono! Giocano a fare tutti gli statisti. Ma come ... lui si deve sopportare di tutto da quattro giornalistucoli come travaglio e non può fare una battuta, ancorchè venuta male, su Obama?
> Il ridicolo lo ha già sorpassato chi gli fa sempre le pulci a berlusconi. Lo avete capito o no che ha vinto le elezioni? Lo avete capito o no che lui conosce il registro verbale da usare con gli italiani? Lo capite o no che la maggior parte dei politici italiani, di destra e sinistra, non sarebbe degno nemmeno di allacciare le scarpe al berlusca in quanto a capacità?
> Continuate a denigrarlo e lui continuerà a farsi 4 risate alla faccia vostra che ve la prendete pure.


Uno ti riporto di qua il commento che ho scritto in Libero:



Mari' ha detto:


> Un Capo di governo ha degli obblighi/doveri/responsabilita' ... lui rappresenta uno Stato, la Repubblica italiana, un Popolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' una battuta di pessimo gusto ma...una battuta di chi ha una certa età e vorrebbe fare il giovialone simpatico, non capendo che alle attuali generazioni una simile battuta fa rizzare i capelli perchè al termine vien dato ben altro significato.
> 
> Epperò si dovrebbe anche valutare, serenamente, che con queste battute "volgari", da bar dello sport, il berlusca avvicina appunto il "volgo" che invece sente molto più lontani i "parrucconi" di partito che vogliono discettare anche sul politicaly correct o se sia di destra o di sinistra il farsi o meno la barba tutti i giorni (per dire eh...).
> 
> ...


eccerto..mica è come lui...lo doveva chiamare minus con la bandana?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Uno ti riporto di qua il commento che ho scritto in Libero:


 
si brava..perchè secondo te capiscono cosa significhi....


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco..mi son tolta la soddisfazione


AHHHHHHHHHHHH ... stai meglio ora vero?


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si brava..perchè secondo te capiscono cosa significhi....


Hai dei dubbi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vediamo!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH ... stai meglio ora vero?


no.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

il registro verbale....


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no.


manco io


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

uno...okkio..non è serata..e mi tocca fare anche la cena


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si brava..perchè secondo te capiscono cosa significhi....


 
Certo certo...solo la sinistra ha capito sempre tutto...soprattutto la gente che NON la vota!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> manco io


io lo gambizzerei nelle mutande


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo certo...solo la sinistra ha capito sempre tutto...soprattutto la gente che NON la vota!


 
la sinistra ha pensato a litigare e quello ha vinto .


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo certo...solo *la sinistra* ha capito sempre tutto...soprattutto la gente che NON la vota!


dov'e'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... dov'e'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... dov'e'  

	
	
		
		
	


	






La cacci fuori che l'ha nascosta


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io lo gambizzerei nelle* mutande*


non nominare questo indumento, please


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la sinistra ha pensato a litigare e quello ha vinto .


Guarda che la sinistra e' morta e seppellita da troppo tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   della serie: CHI L'HA VISTA? ... addo' sta' zazza'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo certo...solo la sinistra ha capito sempre tutto...soprattutto la gente che NON la vota!


 Non è che vincere le elezioni dia automaticamente la patente di avere ragione...

A parte che chi vince non rappresenta mai la maggioranza della popolazione.

Chi vince ha i numeri per governare, ma non si elegge un dittatore a termine, si elegge chi deve costituire un governo che deve scegliere considerarando il bene comune, in dialogo con l'opposizione.


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciona vado a friggere le polpette, se no stasera nun se magna.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che vincere le elezioni dia automaticamente la patente di avere ragione...
> 
> *A parte che chi vince non rappresenta mai la maggioranza della popolazione*.
> 
> Chi vince ha i numeri per governare, ma non si elegge un dittatore a termine, si elegge chi deve costituire un governo che deve scegliere considerarando il bene comune, in dialogo con l'opposizione.


Guarda Persa sinceramente è alquanto "stucchevole" voler venir ad insegnar le regole basilari della democrazia...vedendo sempre a senso unico (la dittatura, la democrazia che non c'è più. etc ect...)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che ho sottolineato, poi al massimo poteva valere per il governo Prodi...che per poter durare ALMENO un paio d'anni ha fatto LUI PURE ricorso massiccio alla fiducia e a decreti legge..ma quella OVVIAMENTE era esercizio della VERA DEMOCRAZIA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se non capisci che gli interventi fatti non sono per glorificare il berlusca ma per fare un'analisi del perchè NONOSTANTE certe uscite ad minchiam goda di tanto favore presso la gente...il problema è tuo e di tutti quelli che dal pulpito vorrebbero che la gente fosse "illuminata" dagli intelligentoni della sinistra...che infatti ormai si agita solo in qualche simposio dove TRA DI LORO (gli intelligentoni) se la raccontano su ciò che SECONDO LORO la gente vuole! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ricordati che la classe politica è SEMPRE espressione di coloro che dovrebbe rappresentare, mica viene dalla luna eh!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la sinistra ha pensato a litigare e quello ha vinto .





Mari' ha detto:


> dov'e'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la sinistra e' morta e seppellita da troppo tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E infatti il berlusca è stato bravissimo ad occupare gli spazi (anzi le voragini) che altri han lasciato...negare questo è autocastrazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso...giusto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Poteva dichiarare guerra dato che abbiamo qualche pozzo di petrolio non ancora Americano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che vincere le elezioni dia automaticamente la patente di avere ragione...
> 
> A parte che chi vince non rappresenta mai la maggioranza della popolazione.
> 
> Chi vince ha i numeri per governare, ma non si elegge un dittatore a termine, si elegge chi deve costituire un governo che deve scegliere considerarando il bene comune, in dialogo con l'opposizione.





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda Persa sinceramente è alquanto "stucchevole" voler venir ad insegnar le regole basilari della democrazia...vedendo sempre a senso unico (la dittatura, la democrazia che non c'è più. etc ect...)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi autocito in questa risposta per chiarezza.
Ho ricordato le basi della democrazia semplicemente perché alle critiche per l'ultima di numerose "uscite" del silvio da cui mi sento mortificata è stato risposto che comunque ottiene consenso.
Ho semplicemente fatto notare che il consenso (sempre parziale in democrazia) non fa passare automaticamente dalla parte della ragione.
Ottengono audience enormi (sempre da parte di una minoranza della popolazione) trasmissioni improntate alla stupidità e al cattivo gusto ...e allora? Non si può dire che sono brutte?
Trovo estremamente scorretto che quando si critica un comportamento indifendibile di qualcuno (nel caso il silvio) si risponda denigrando chi si crede, si suppone, si deduce rappresenti chi esprime la critica.
Se io dico che trovo antipatico Jbraimovich ...ha senso rispondermi che Sheva parla un italiano povero? 
Ma che ***** c'entra? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi se si vuole aprire un dibattito su come si forma il consenso, sul ruolo delle èlite intellettuali in una società avanzata ...si può fare ...se qualcuno ha le competenze ..io non le ho.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi autocito in questa risposta per chiarezza.
> *Ho ricordato le basi della democrazia semplicemente perché alle critiche per l'ultima di numerose "uscite" del silvio da cui mi sento mortificata è stato risposto che comunque ottiene consenso.*
> Ho semplicemente fatto notare che il consenso (sempre parziale in democrazia) non fa passare automaticamente dalla parte della ragione.
> Ottengono audience enormi (sempre da parte di una minoranza della popolazione) trasmissioni improntate alla stupidità e al cattivo gusto ...e allora? Non si può dire che sono brutte?
> ...


E io ti ho fatto notare che forse era quantomeno superfluo farlo, visto che parli con persone che, forse, qualche conoscenza di democrazia e diritto l'hanno, non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche perchè non mi pare di aver letto da nessuna parte che qualcuno abbia apprezzato quella frase....tu l'hai letto?

Ma, ripeto, scrivere che "_A parte che *chi vince non rappresenta mai la maggioranza della popolazione*_*."* è scrivere quantomeno una falsità, nel caso di cui si parla...se poi, correggi il tiro e dici che la maggioranza è una parte e non la totalità della popolazione...ok, ha un senso diverso...ma non è equivalente a quello che avevi scritto prima, concordi?

E non si è denigrato chi critica, ma la visuale sottesa che vorrebbe far derivare da quella battuta chissà quale danno alla democrazia, mentre è solo l'ennesima dimostrazione della limitatezza dellla persona Berlusconi in quanto a diplomazia e tatto, senza però volerci vedere razzismo, attentati all'immagine del popolo italiano (ben più offensive son state avvertite in america certi ondeggiamenti tipo manifestazioni di piazza da parte dei componenti del precedente governo contro la guerra o la base militare di Vicenza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) o quant'altro.

Sulla formazione del consenso non credo tu sia l'unica che abbia difficoltà a discettare, ma quella proposta era una semplice lettura "volgare" (come si diceva prima da volgo, popolare appunto...) e una banalissima ricerca di spiegazione del perchè il Berlusca abbia queste "cadute di stile" (eufemismo, ok?), visto che tutto si può dire del personaggio, ma non che sia uno stupido e uno che non sappia appunto comunicare...molto serena e senza volontà di offendere o volerla imporre come visuale unica...ma anche non accettando di liquidare la cosa con un qualunquistico "è un deficiente!"..

Perchè se ne può parlare vero senza appiattirsi sul "lapiadiamolo"? Si?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E io ti ho fatto notare che forse era quantomeno superfluo farlo, visto che parli con persone che, forse, qualche conoscenza di democrazia e diritto l'hanno, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No intendevoproprio questo, rispetto alla realtà del nostro paese degli ultimi anni. Prendere il 40 % significa che non si è stati scelti dal 60% e la percentuale viene fatta sui votanti, di conseguenza la maggioranza è sempre ...una minoranza.
Se le diverse maggioranze lo ricordassero avrebbe una maggiore umiltà che male non farebbe.
Nello specifico credo che non creda proprio di fare alcuna gaffe, come quando fa battute che fanno imbufalire la moglie.
L'intelligenza è di diversi tipi e c'è chi ne possiede un tipo chi un altro...
Io, ad esempio, trovo poco fine pure il "bello" che presuppone l'autorizzazione ad esprimere una valutazione di un aspetto non sostanziale. Infatti è la stessa gaffe che aveva già fatto.
Naturalmente detto da un capo di governo rappresentante di uno Stato...noi comuni mortali possiamo dire quel che ci pare perché rappresentiamo solo noi stessi.
Il silvio è recidivo perché lui è così e piace perché è così e a me non piace perché è così.


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non è che vincere le elezioni dia automaticamente la patente di avere ragione...*
> 
> A parte che chi vince non rappresenta mai la maggioranza della popolazione.
> 
> Chi vince ha i numeri per governare, ma non si elegge un dittatore a termine, si elegge chi deve costituire un governo che deve scegliere considerarando il bene comune, in dialogo con l'opposizione.


In democrazia sì ... sveglia Persa non ancora sei Ritrovata!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

bho, io non so più casso pensare...a me berlusconi (sogno a parte) non piace ma la sinistra me lo fa digerire...

L'atteggiamento verso l'america di quelli di sinistra che fino all'altro ieri ne bruciavano le bandiere in piazza e  oggi danno addosso a berlusconi per sta minchiata mi fa ridere (o piangere)


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho, io non so più casso pensare...a me berlusconi (sogno a parte) non piace ma la sinistra me lo fa digerire...
> 
> L'atteggiamento verso l'america di quelli di sinistra che fino all'altro ieri ne bruciavano le bandiere in piazza e oggi danno addosso a berlusconi per sta minchiata mi fa ridere (o piangere)


Quanto apprezzo le persone sincere!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*stranezza*

Questa battuta, più infelice che razzista, ha fatto il giro del mondo ma come mai nessun giornale ha rilevato che uno dei grandi sponsor di Obama é stata la Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc.
La domanda é: quei tot milioni di dollari dati per la campagna elettorale, quanti investitori in meno avrebbe fatto fallire insieme al suo crack???
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Questa battuta, più infelice che razzista, ha fatto il giro del mondo ma come mai nessun giornale ha rilevato che uno dei *grandi sponsor di Obama* é stata la Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc.
> La domanda é: quei tot milioni di dollari dati per la campagna elettorale, quanti investitori in meno avrebbe fatto fallire insieme al suo crack???
> Bruja


Leggi un po qua:


Obama?         Seguite i soldi
Paolo Barnard - 10/11/2008


Una         delle regole più note del giornalismo anglosassone è ‘_follow__         the money_’, cioè segui i soldi se vuoi         capire come realmente funzionano le cose. Nel caso dell’elezione a         presidente degli Stati Uniti di Barack Obama,         è istruttivo applicare quella regola... purtroppo. *Il         Democratico ha raccolto un gran totale di 640 milioni di         dollari per la sua corsa alla Casa Bianca*, di cui una larghissima         parte dai cosiddetti contributi individuali. Certamente in essi vi è         una gran massa di donazioni di singole         persone comuni, attivisti, gruppi di volontari, che è innegabile siano         stati determinanti per il successo del loro beniamino. Ma non ci         è dato sapere quale percentuale di quei fondi proveniva invece         da settori un po’ meno ‘puliti’. Ricordo anche, è doveroso, che          l'afroamericano ha rifiutato del tutto i contributi federali alla sua         campagna elettorale. Quest’ultima nota è di sicuro molto edificante,         ma se si dà un’occhiata ad altri dettagli,         ahimè, il quadro cambia. Si scoprono cose che         preoccupano, e che confermano quello che ho scritto in “_Obama__?         Gioire con prudenza, molta_”.                  ​Un         primo sguardo ai dati pubblicati dalla Federal         Election Commission         americana fa risaltare la presenza dei ‘falchi’ della finanza di Wall         Street fra i maggiori gruppi che hanno versato nelle casse del neo         presidente, gli stessi che hanno giocato a         biglie col futuro economico dell’intero pianeta, fino al collasso di         questi giorni: *Goldman Sachs, JPMorgan         Chase, Citigroup, Morgan Stanley* fra gli         altri. Nel paragone fra i due contendenti alla Casa Bianca, *Obama** batte McCain per 2.938.556 dollari a         2.185.869 ricevuti delle banche commerciali*. Quando poi si         considerano gli speculatori più selvaggi della finanza americana, e cioè         gli *Hedge**         Funds, il presidente nero batte lo sconfitto         bianco con un margine notevole: 2.637.578 dollari a 1.561.865.*         Questo forse spiega uno dei dettagli meno edificanti del passato         politico di Obama: il suo voto al Congresso         a favore del pacchetto di salvataggio         sborsato direttamente dai contribuenti americani nelle tasche di Wall         Street poche settimane fa, che non solo costerà sudore e pene a milioni         di cittadini per anni a venire, ma che non risolve neppure uno dei         problemi strutturali della finanza impazzita di quel Paese.                  
Proseguiamo.         Da notare, fra le righe, quei 34.454 dollari che Barack         Obama ha intascato dall’industria del         tabacco. Non proprio morale per chi si presenta come ‘pulito’, per         motivi persino troppo ovvi per essere citati. Ma una bruttissima         sorpresa arriva quando si incontrano le voci         relative ai *colossi farmaceutici:         Obama si è preso 1.662.280 dollari da         questi giganti della speculazione sulla salute, contro i miseri 579.013         di McCain*. La cosa è grave, poiché gli         interessi di _Big Pharma_ sono         direttamente collegati al mantenimento del sistema Sanitario         privatizzato americano, causa di ineguaglianze         sociali orrende. Inoltre, visto ciò che le multinazionali del farmaco         stanno facendo nel Terzo Mondo, dove negano ancora farmaci salvavita o         sconti sui brevetti a tanti popoli disperati, di nuovo si fatica a         trovare una moralità in questo aspetto di Obama.         Si comincia qui a sbirciare qualcosa della realtà dietro i suoi         proclami retorici.                  
Alla         voce *Comunicazioni ed Elettronica         si rimane di sasso. Il         Democratico straccia McCain con una         somma ben cinque volte superiore, 21.600.186 dollari contro 4.308.349*.         La cosa grave in questo caso sta nella         comprensione di chi in realtà milita in quella categoria: alcune fra le         più micidiali industrie di _Guerre Stellari_ americane, di         spionaggio e di intercettazioni. Forse è per questo che Obama         votò al Congresso la famigerata legge FISA, quella cioè che permette         lo spionaggio di immigrati o di americani considerati ‘alieni’,         politicamente scomodi, e che fu aspramente contestata da tutti i         maggiori gruppi per i Diritti Civili. Inoltre, alla voce più specifica *sui         finanziatori della campagna elettorale provenienti dall’industria         bellica, di nuovo Obama         batte il Repubblicano, con 870.165 dollari contro 647.313*.                  
Un         altro settore di finanziamenti che preoccupa,         è quello del comparto salute e assicurazioni. Ho già detto e scritto         che la riforma sanitaria ipotizzata dal neo presidente lascia in         sostanza le cose come stanno, con solo         ritocchi cosmetici. Tradotto, significa che le grandi compagnie di         assicurazione rimarranno gli arbitri della salute degli         americani, in particolare dei 44 milioni di essi che oggi non hanno         alcuna assistenza. I cittadini di quel Paese         invocano in maggioranza e disperatamente un sistema sanitario pubblico,         gratuito e finanziato dalle tasse, cosa riportata con chiarezza dai         sondaggi ma non dalla stampa americana né dalla nostra. *Obama** ha ricevuto un gran totale di 49.408.792 dollari dal         comparto salute e assicurazioni, McCain         33.286.626*. Non sono spiccioli, e soprattutto non vengono         donati a fondo perduto. Mi state capendo?                  
Per         concludere, si arriva al tema         dell’influenza sui candidati da parte delle lobby e delle professioni         che contano. Barack Obama         si è sforzato di rassicurare l’America che lui era il candidato degli         interessi della persona media, della famiglia media, ma anche dei         poveri, degli svantaggiati. Ok, senza perdere altro tempo ecco le cifre.         Gli *influenti lobbisti americani         e gli studi legali (che negli USA hanno un potere enorme) hanno dato al         giovane candidato vittorioso il triplo di quanto hanno         dato a McCain: 37.122.161 dollari per il         primo e solo 10.765.423 per il secondo*. Questi non sono idealisti         con lo sguardo perso nelle nuvole, sono personaggi, anzi, _rapaci_         che ci vedono benissimo… Perché hanno premiato Obama?


Ripeto.         Gioire, con prudenza. Moltissima.

 fonte: 
 http://www.disinformazione.it/obama_soldi.htm​





  chiaro?


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

disinformazione è troppo anti americano.
io lo leggevo ma ora lo considero poco obiettivo


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> disinformazione è troppo anti americano.
> io lo leggevo ma ora lo considero poco obiettivo


l'articolo e' di Paolo Barnard, lo conosci?


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> l'articolo e' di Paolo Barnard, lo conosci?


no.
ho fatto conoscere quel sito a un sacco di gente e me lo hanno smerdazzato in poco tempo.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> ho fatto conoscere quel sito a un sacco di gente e me lo hanno smerdazzato in poco tempo.



http://www.paolobarnard.info/chi.php


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*giustissimo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che vincere le elezioni dia automaticamente la patente di avere ragione...
> 
> A parte che chi vince non rappresenta mai la maggioranza della popolazione.
> 
> Chi vince ha i numeri per governare, ma non si elegge un dittatore a termine, si elegge chi deve costituire un governo che deve scegliere considerarando il bene comune, in dialogo con l'opposizione.


E' la stessa cosa che sostengo per le elezioni americane... in quel caso ha giocato molto il fatto che gli afroamericani "finalmente" sono andati a votare! 
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (11 Novembre 2008)

Io non sono dentro la politica. Seguo e voto chi mostra di perseguire gli  ideali in cui credo anch'io. Berlusconi è...viscido oltre che interessato a curare i suoi interessi. Non mi piace x niente. Governa? fa guai su guai e noi che lavoriamo ne facciamo le spese.
Vedi la Gelmini.
Vedi Brunetta.
Il 14 sono a Roma.
Sperando che non ci chiedano di garantire il servizio assistenziale.
Contro tutto, contro tutti a sbandierare la richiesta di un pò di giustizia.


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2008)

Gira voce che vogliano fare un reimpasto di governo. Chissà cosa ne verrà fuori...


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Gira voce che vogliano fare un reimpasto di governo. Chissà cosa ne verrà fuori...


Tagliatelle?


----------



## Old Amy (12 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Io non sono dentro la politica. Seguo e voto chi mostra di perseguire gli ideali in cui credo anch'io. Berlusconi è...viscido oltre che interessato a curare i suoi interessi. Non mi piace x niente. Governa? fa guai su guai e noi che lavoriamo ne facciamo le spese.
> Vedi la Gelmini.
> Vedi Brunetta.
> Il 14 sono a Roma.
> ...


Giusto tutti in piazza il 14 a Roma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




rivogliamo luxuria in parlamento...
ha lasciato a montecitorio l'incompiuta realizzazione del 3°cesso


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*Amy*



Amy ha detto:


> Giusto tutti in piazza il 14 a Roma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma all'Isola non hanno provveduto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

Amy ha detto:


> Giusto tutti in piazza il 14 a Roma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lei non ne ha mai sentito la necessità.


----------



## Iris (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tagliatelle?


Credo qualcuno voglia togliere di mezzo le signorine scomode, i frequentatori di Arcore e tutta la gente non gradita ad AN e alla Lega.


----------

